# Proxy blocks even with right login

## miodio

Hi,

my portage doesn't want to fetch (emerge a simple program) and sync (emerge-webrsync nor eix-sync -w)

anymore. I can access the internet with my browser after I typed my login in a pop-up.

I read all the threads about how to set $http_proxy and $ftp_proxy

so I did try the following:

add

http_proxy = http://uname:pw@vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz:8080

ftp_proxy = http://uname:pw@vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz:8080

https_proxy = http://uname:pw@vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz:8080

to /etc/wgetrc , /etc/make.conf , /etc/env.d/99local

probably not necessary in all, but I just tried everything...

So what I get is:

```
emerge -v calculator

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0  USE="-debug -doc -profile" 3,831 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/fox-1.6.40  USE="bzip2 jpeg png truetype zlib -debug -doc -opengl -profile -tiff" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] sci-calculators/calculator-1.6.43  USE="-debug -doc -profile" 4,267 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 8,097 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0

 * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz'

--2012-02-16 16:28:32--  http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz

Resolving vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz... 130.195.197.10

Connecting to vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz|130.195.197.10|:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: https://vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz/?cfru=aHR0cDovL2Z0cC5oYWxpZmF4LnJ3dGgtYWFjaGVuLmRlL2dlbnRvby9kaXN0ZmlsZXMvZm94LTEuNC4xMi50YXIuZ3o= [following]

--2012-02-16 16:28:32--  https://vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz/?cfru=aHR0cDovL2Z0cC5oYWxpZmF4LnJ3dGgtYWFjaGVuLmRlL2dlbnRvby9kaXN0ZmlsZXMvZm94LTEuNC4xMi50YXIuZ3o=

Resolving vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz... 130.195.197.10

Connecting to vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz|130.195.197.10|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 8196 (8.0K) [text/html]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz'

100%[============================================================================================>] 8,196       --.-K/s   in 0.001s  

2012-02-16 16:28:32 (10.1 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz' saved [8196/8196]

('Filesize does not match recorded size', 8196, 3922769)

!!! Fetched file: fox-1.4.12.tar.gz VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      8196

!!! Expected: 3922769

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz._checksum_failure_.FjpDam'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz'

--2012-02-16 16:28:32--  http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz

Resolving vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz... 130.195.197.10

Connecting to vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz|130.195.197.10|:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: https://vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz/?cfru=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5ndGxpYi5nYXRlY2guZWR1L3B1Yi9nZW50b28vZGlzdGZpbGVzL2ZveC0xLjQuMTIudGFyLmd6 [following]

--2012-02-16 16:28:32--  https://vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz/?cfru=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5ndGxpYi5nYXRlY2guZWR1L3B1Yi9nZW50b28vZGlzdGZpbGVzL2ZveC0xLjQuMTIudGFyLmd6

Resolving vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz... 130.195.197.10

Connecting to vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz|130.195.197.10|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 8192 (8.0K) [text/html]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz'

100%[============================================================================================>] 8,192       --.-K/s   in 0.001s  

2012-02-16 16:28:32 (7.03 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz' saved [8192/8192]

('Filesize does not match recorded size', 8192, 3922769)

!!! Fetched file: fox-1.4.12.tar.gz VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      8192

!!! Expected: 3922769

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz._checksum_failure_.Kmi72Z'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.fox-toolkit.org/pub/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz'

--2012-02-16 16:28:32--  ftp://ftp.fox-toolkit.org/pub/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz

Resolving vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz... 130.195.197.10

Connecting to vuwunicobcpxy01.staff.vuw.ac.nz|130.195.197.10|:8080... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden

2012-02-16 16:28:32 ERROR 403: Forbidden.

!!! Couldn't download 'fox-1.4.12.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/reswrap-3.2.0/temp/build.log'

```

It seems that portage when attempting to download the file, only gets the login page

```
('Filesize does not match recorded size', 8192, 3922769)

!!! Fetched file: fox-1.4.12.tar.gz VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      8192

!!! Expected: 3922769

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/fox-1.4.12.tar.gz._checksum_failure_.Kmi72Z'
```

Now the file is actually stored on the proxy server, or a new link is created.

I can open it in firefox and download the file from 

https://vuwunicobcpxy01.vuw.ac.nz/?cfru=aHR0cDovL2Z0cC5oYWxpZmF4LnJ3dGgtYWFjaGVuLmRlL2dlbnRvby9kaXN0ZmlsZXMvZm94LTEuNC4xMi50YXIuZ3o=

I checked right spelling of pw etc. a thousand times.

Would be nice to get some suggestions.

Cheers

----------

